# Ou revendre MBP Pro defecteux ou en pièces détachées



## JoeGillian (21 Juillet 2012)

Bonjour,

J'ai acheté en avril 2010 un MBP 15", malheureusement j'ai casse mon écran Hi-Res...
Je voudrais savoir ou je pourrais le revendre en l'état ou en pièces détachées.

Par avance merci de vos retours.
@+
Joe

Pour info:
- 2.4 GHz Intel Core i5
- 8 GB 1066 MHz DDR3
- NVIDIA GeForce GT 330M
- Disque dur de 320 go

Accessoire fourni : 
- Adaptateur d'origine
- Cable minidisplay port vers Hdmi
- house de protection
- emballage et facture


----------



## nikomimi (21 Juillet 2012)

Leboncoin, Ebay, essaye des boutiques d'informatique, je sais que chez moi un APR reprends les vieux mac même HS, par contre les prix ne doivent pas être folichons mais bon.


----------



## JoeGillian (21 Juillet 2012)

Merci pour ton retour.
En effet ça marche plutôt bien j'ai pas mal de pistes.

Joe


----------



## mystikchepas (21 Juillet 2012)

Coucou, ton mac pourrait m'intéresser, jte MP .


----------



## esimport (22 Juillet 2012)

je rachète le matériel Apple Hors Service ipad, macbook, même carte-mère oxydée

voir tarif de reprise mini:

rachat matériel HS


----------



## renan35 (23 Juillet 2012)

pourquoi ne pas le réparer vous meme ?

www.ifixit.com

des écrans sont en vente sur ebay (moins cher en Angleterre ou étranger).


----------



## melaure (23 Juillet 2012)

Sujet intéressant, je me suis toujours pas occupé du MBP 2008 de mon beau-frère qui a pris une bière et dont au moins la CM est morte, mais la coque est nickel (machine qui a servi trois mois et dors dans un carton depuis) et l'écran aussi. Par contre c'est pas du hi-res ...

Il faudrait que je valorise ça, tant que ça peut servir.


----------



## esimport (23 Juillet 2012)

pour les carte-mères oxydées, il est toujours plus intéressant de les faire réparer, et de revendre un macbook en état de marche


----------



## melaure (24 Juillet 2012)

Il faudrait que je l'ouvre pour voir dans quel état car le revendeur à coté de mon beau-frère ne propose qu'un échange de carte mère, du coup il acheté une nouvelle machine ...


----------



## esimport (25 Juillet 2012)

les problèmes d'oxydation endommagent en général:
-la carte-mère
-le clavier
-le rétro-éclairage du clavier
-le trackpad

selon la quantité de liquide, il est possible qu'un seul des ces éléments soit endommagé


----------

